# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  RAID: перенос образа с нерейдового диска на RAID

## Froz

Добрый день.
Подскажите, какие существуют решения поставленной задачи:
Есть комп, в нем 1 диск, на нем система и данные (Win2003)

Задача: в  этот же компьютер добавить рейдовый контроллер и создать рейд 5.

Как я представляю, если создать образ "нерейдовой системы", то работать на аппаратно рейдовом диске она не будет, т.к. нет драйвера.

Как быть? Как перенести образ?

----------


## Froz

Вроде сам нашел ответ :)
Часть 1


Подготовка операционной ситемы для переноса на другое железо.

В большинстве случаев достаточно выполнения трех первых пунктов. 


Intel base & Non Intel base matherboard >> Intel base matherboard 1 
Перенос операционной системы с одной материнки  с процессором Интел или  Не Интел на  другую материнку с процессором Интел. 



Установка драйвера (HAL) - "Компьютер с ACPI"  
Если уже стоит такой драйвер, тогда пропускаем. 

Панель управления > Система > Оборудование > Диспетчер устройств > Компьютер > правой кнопкой по установленному драйверу HAL > Обновить драйвер  > Нет, не в этот раз > Установка из указанного места > Не выполнять поиск. Я сам выберу нужный драйвер > Компьютер с ACPI > Далее > Готово!  


Установка драйвера - "Стандартный двухканальный контроллер PCI IDE" 
Если уже стоит такой драйвер, тогда пропускаем. 

Панель управления > Система > Оборудование > Диспетчер устройств > IDE ATA/ATAPI контроллеры > правой кнопкой по установленному IDE-контроллеру > Обновить драйвер  > Нет, не в этот раз > Установка из указанного места > Не выполнять поиск. Я сам выберу нужный драйвер > Стандартный двухканальный контроллер PCI IDE > Далее > Готово! 


Удалить в реестре ссылки на старые диски. 

Очистить раздел реестра HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\MountedDevices 

Intel base matherboard >> Non Intel base matherboard 2 
Если требуется выполнить перенос OS установленой на материнке с процессором Интел на новую материнку с процессором Не Интел. 

       4. Удалить в реестре ссылки на драйвер процессора Интел. 

           Пуск > Выполнить > Regedit > HKLM > SYSTEM > ControlSet001 > Services > удаляем раздел Intelppm 
           Повторить для ControlSet002. 


IDE\SATA\SCSI\RAID >> SATA\SCSI\RAID 3 
Если  на новом железе имеется диск(и) с SATA\SCSI или на дисках организован RAID - SATA\SCSI. 

       5. Установить нужные драйвера для этих устройств. 

           Панель управления > Установка оборудования > Добавление нового устройства > Установка оборудования, выбранного из списка  
           в ручную > SCSI и RAID контроллеры > Установить с диска.4 
           Внимание: установить перед переносом, т.е. установить нужные драйвера на старую систему на старом железе, а потом делать перенос. 


Перенос системы с современного железа на устаревшее. 5 
Просто невероятный случай. Если вы переносите систему с новой материнки на старую мать не поддерживающую APIC (усовершенствованный контроллер прерываний). К слову, такие материнки не выпускаются с 1999-00 гг. 

       6. Устанавливаем драйвер (HAL) - "Стандартный компьютер" 
           Панель управления > Система > Оборудование > Диспетчер устройств > Компьютер > правой кнопкой по установленному 
           драйверу HAL > Обновить драйвер  > Нет, не в этот раз > Установка из указанного места > Не выполнять поиск. Я сам 
           выберу нужный драйвер > Стандартный компьютер > Далее > Соглашаемся на перезагрузку > Идём в BIOS > Отключаем APIC. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Комментарии к Первой части 
1Трех первых пунктов достаточно. 
2И напротив, если перенос выполняется с Non Intel base matherboard >>  Intel base matherboard, то этот пункт выполнять не нужно. 
3Перенос системы на разноуровневые RAID  не возможен. может быть RAID5>IDE>RAID1? 
4Если список оборудования не появился, открыть .*inf, найти секцию [ControlFlags] , в этой секции найти ExcludeFromSelect=* ,  удалить в этой строке * (звездочку). 
5Наличие этого условия автоматически отменяет выполнение первого пункта инструкции 
##################################################  ##################################################  ## 


Часть 2


Подготовка железа для принятия клона.



old HDD >> new HDD 
Перенос системы со старого HDD на новый HDD. 

      1. Произвести подготовку системы к переносу по инструкции Часть 1 пункт 3. Клонировать систему подходящей программой. 
          Внимание: Если по каким-либо причинам вы не выполнили подготовку к переносу, то после переноса, 
          ни в коем случае не загружайте OS с нового HDD, пока не отключите старый HDD. 


old HDD & Zalivka >> new matherboard 
Разворачивание клона на новое железо 

      2. Отключите любые сетевые контроллеры. 

      3. Произвести подготовку системы к переносу по инструкции Часть 1 пункты 1-3(4). Клонировать систему подходящей программой.  
          Перед проведением процедуры клонирования отключите все HDD, кроме диска на который вы будите проводить клонирование.  
          Подключайте все остальные диски только после окончания процедуры клонирования. 
          Внимание: Окончанием процедуры клонирования является успешная Загрузка OS с нового HDD.  
                               До этого момента не подключайте других дисков. 


##################################################  ##################################################  ## 


Часть 3
* Это не окончательная редакция Третьей Части 


Универсальный образ или Zalivka.


Употребление sysprep не нужно, не обсуждается и больше не упоминается. 1 

Если образ готовится на реальном железе, тогда: 
Отключите все лишние устройства. 
В BIOS отключить все onboard устройства. 

Если образ готовится в виртуальной машине, тогда: 
в VPC или в VMWare не устанавливайте addons. 

В обоих случаях выполните следующее: 
Отведите для создания "Zalivka" раздел 6-7 Гиг. 2 
Установите Windows + Update, Office + Update, Soft. 
Не устанавливайте драйвера. 
Не устанавливайте Alcohol и DaemonTools. 
Не подключайте виртуальные CD-ROM'ы.  

Выполните очистку. 3 
Очистить C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\ 
Очистить C:\WINDOWS\Prefetch\ 
Очистить C:\WINDOWS\Temp\ 
Очистить C:\Documents and Settings\<user>\Local Settings\Temp\ 
Очистить C:\Documents and Settings\<user>\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\ 
Очистить C:\Documents and Settings\<user>\Local Settings\History\ 
Очистить C:\Documents and Settings\<user>\Cookies\ 
Очистить C:\Documents and Settings\<user>\NetHood\ 
Очистить C:\Documents and Settings\<user>\Recent\ 
Очистить C:\RECYCLER\ 
Очистить C:\System Volume Information\ 
Удалить C:\WINDOWS\Windows Update.log 4 
Категорически не рекомендуется удалять папки оставшиеся после установки Update и Office. 5 

Выполнить дефрагментацию. 

Проведите настройку согласно инструкции Часть 1 пункты 1-3(4). 

Сохранить готовую и настроенную систему в образ.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Комментарии к Третьей части 
1Sysprep в самом процессе подготовки к клонированию не участвует. Sysprep нужен для EULA\OEM. 
2Больший размер не нужен для сохранения возможности разворачивать клон на небольшие разделы или диски. Но и меньший размер не желателен, по соображениям оптимального расположения таблицы MFT. 
3Очистка этих директорий нужна для сохранения вашей конфиденциальности (например вы админите на предприятии, или установщик в сервисном). Если вас конфиденциальность не беспокоит, тогда очистка данных директорий на ваше усмотрение. 
4При обращении на WindowsUpdate в логе пишется дата и версия Биос.  
5Категорически не рекомендуется. Места много не сЪэкономите, но в будущем траблы будут. Проверено. 
##################################################  ##################################################  ## 


Часть 4


Решение проблем.


Q. После клонирования не могу сменить HAL с "Стандартный компьютер" или "Компьютер с ACPI" на другой. 
A. Удалите в C:\WINDOWS\inf\hal.pnf 

Q. Сгорела мать и т.п. , в результате подготовить систему к переносу не могу. На новом железе получаю ошибку 0х7b. Что делать? 
A. by Artyk 
Тут рег-файл [?] устанавливающий драйвер "Стандартный двухканальный контроллер PCI IDE" .  
Рег-файл заточен под использование в LiveCD утилитой  Registry Editor PE 0.2T  
_https://sourceforge.net/projects/regeditpe/   
_https://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=107708  
 Registry Editor PE  идет в составе NhT LiveCD .  
Об этом ( и прочих) спасательном(ых) диске(ах) читаем тут [?] 
Однако, если на вашем спасательном диске такой утилиты нет, тогда сделайте все обычным способом, с помощью regedit >> load hive >> и т.п.

----------


## mc-sim

*Froz*, А можно ссылку на оригинал статьи?

_Добавлено через 2 часа 0 минут 17 секунд_
нашел!
копипаст отсюда:
http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...&limit=1&m=1#1

----------

